# Not sure to ask this question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

here: If its the wrong place Mods please move.

Dh and I were given a Ives-Way can sealer. We would like to use this in storing matches, wicks, ammo etc. However we do not know where to get the cans w/lids. Does anyone know a decent place to order these?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya might try here, I ain't never ordered from em, but was one I've looked at:
Open Top Cans - House of Cans


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information. 

Barbara


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

Barbara -

Give Wells Can Company a call.

I've got nearly a thousand of their cans out in my garage. Great people who sell mostly to northwest salmon fishermen.

You are going to be shocked at how much cans cost (wherever you buy them). Even soup-sized cans are nearly a dollar apiece and shipping is outrageous because you are essentially shippin a box of air. Do yourself a favor and buy tapered salmon cans. They nest so a whole bunch of them fit in one small box.

Make sure you get the right size cans. That Ives Way can be configured for several different can sizes.

Also - see my recent post in this area of the board. The Alaska Cooperative Extension has a setup guide for your Ives Way can sealer - free for the asking.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

NotAGrasshopper said:


> Barbara -
> 
> Give Wells Can Company a call.
> 
> ...


Did you buy the cans that are lined or unlined? I am unsure whether or not the lined ones can be used for home canning.

We can so much deer that I figured with this can sealer that it might even be safer considering that you still can in a canner after the food is sealed. also no breakage.

I have found some prices on the can however with the prices of everything going up the glass jar/lid/ring and the cans are pretty much even.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Totally off-topic, but what is the logic behind your username Freyadog?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Freya was my rottweiler for 12 years until this pass spring she died of cancer.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice. What is behind Freya? I have a Whippet, JRT, Australian shepherd mix with the same name, so I am curious what the connections might be.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

She was named after the Goddess Freya and her middle name is Athena.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Did you buy the cans that are lined or unlined? I am unsure whether or not the lined ones can be used for home canning.
> 
> We can so much deer that I figured with this can sealer that it might even be safer considering that you still can in a canner after the food is sealed. also no breakage.
> 
> I have found some prices on the can however with the prices of everything going up the glass jar/lid/ring and the cans are pretty much even.


I can't agree with you on the glass vs. can price--sure it does cost as much when you first start buying the glass jars for canning (or jarring as the Mennonites call it) but once you have the jars and rings you only have to buy the lids- the glass is reusable and if I am thinking right the cans are not.
Even with the prices going up the lids are still only about $1.50 for the small mouth per dozen and $2 for the wide mouth.
Most of my hoard of canning/mason/ball/kerr/golden harvest jars were given to me by family and friends and while I did buy a few that I liked brand new(very odd sizes like 1/2 gallons and the pint and half wide mouth jars) I got more at yard sales very very cheaply.
And I use them for so many different things than just canning. Heck when the kids were little we used them for drinking out of when friends came over cuz the little ones broke most of the good glasses in a couple of months(not on purpose just bad timing I guess).
I think that I use most of them for my dry baking ingredients and herbs and spices.

ETA: Another thought-I don't care for lined cans- too much BPA, and I am someone who hates having something that is not a multi-tasker I guess. I do know that canning lids also have BPA but since the food doesn't touch the liner like it does in a can, I feel better about it.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> She was named after the Goddess Freya and her middle name is Athena.


As is mine. Do you honor the Norse Gods or are they just interesting "myths"

I am an Asatru and I guess if you know what that is, great. If not and you are curious, just ask.
In Frith,
Devin


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I know that it means Faith in the gods...Also that it is pre-Christian faith of Germanic people and Nordic I believe. I honestly don't know much about it but am wilingl to listen and learn.

I do not believe that they are myths.

Barbara


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Did you buy the cans that are lined or unlined? I am unsure whether or not the lined ones can be used for home canning.
> 
> We can so much deer that I figured with this can sealer that it might even be safer considering that you still can in a canner after the food is sealed. also no breakage.
> 
> I have found some prices on the can however with the prices of everything going up the glass jar/lid/ring and the cans are pretty much even.


I have both. Unlined cans for dry food and enameled cans for wet food. They can all be used for home canning.

The breakage issue is my main reason for preferring to stock empty cans versus glass jars, though I have lots of both. Yes you'll eventually run out of cans because you can't reuse them, but same story with jar lids. BTW, the rubber gasket compound on unused jar lids is only good for a few years before it dried out and becomes useless.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My mother said the same thing about the gaskets on lids so that is another reason that I was interested in cans. Since dh is now among the unemployed will have to save our pennies for the cans but I feel in the long run they will be worth the wait.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I researched the problem of flat's losing the elasticity after so many years and was told by the company that they no longer use any rubber and that the plastisol that they use will not degrade for many, many years(of course they refused to name a definite number ) And if stored properly the lids could be stored for many year and after being used the metal lid would probably deteriorate before the plastic would on the jar..
They further went on to say that home canned goods should be consumed with in 2 years.(they gotta cover that butt ya know lol)
And since they plan on not going out of business anytime soon-not to worry about running out of canning lids! HA!
I told them I was just researching a few facts for an author friend. lol But couldn't get any more out of them.


----------

